

Citrus Disease With No Cure Is Ravaging Florida Groves - OGinparadise
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/10/us/disease-threatens-floridas-citrus-industry.html?_r=0

======
eip
I've been working on a plant food startup for the last year. I think the plant
food we are developing could be effective against this citrus disease.

If anyone reading this knows any citrus growers affected by the disease I will
send them a free sample to test if they will report the results to me.

